# What kind of P is this?



## Relanim (Feb 28, 2008)

I am considering buying this Piranha, but I want to make sure I know what I am getting. If anyone can tell what kind of Piranha this is, PLEASE give me a hand. I have no experience with identifying piranhas. Thank you!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

sanchezi it is.. imo


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

elongatus. 100% shure!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I would say elong because I own both an adult sanchezi and elong and that picture looks more like my elong. But it is still a young piranha so....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like its either a rhom or sanchezi... could you get a better side shot, especially the tail?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Better side shot will solve the puzzle. Until that, i will take my shot at elong, cause it seems elongated in this picture.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

sanchezi it looks like a elong from the angle of the fish and camera cmarkings show sanchezi


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll go Elong to.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice elong..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

im not even gona start with telling you all it's not a elong.... but yes im stunned with this piranha does have a diffrent shape... but it's more a spilo to me about 3-5'' id say.... cheers...

Edit* I am now gona have to kinda say with all the elongs Ive seen they do have the same top lip as this piranha just short a funny looking with a long lower jaw id say a horny spilo took at a elong... lol


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

elong or rhomb, but not a sanchezi IMO. sanchezi has a red jaw, not that colors... maybe more a rhomb then elong. thake a better side shot please.
Tommy


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

elong


----------

